# One Bone.....Two Dogs.....



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Lol! That's too cute!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HA!! You always have the cutest pics and story lines. Boy would Penny & Maggie love to play with your two.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

great set of pics, love how they go from all sweet to snarley !!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a great post and pics. I'm glad you rescued the bone before it came to blows!


----------



## cobrak (Feb 15, 2008)

That happens in our house with 3 dogs and 3 bones. Every time one bone is designated "it" and they pass it around until finished. Then move on to the next bone.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

this made my day!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

So funny They are soooo good. Mine would not have listened.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That's too cute...I won't take it if you won't take it! BACK OFF IT'S MY BONE!! 

I wonder what really went on after the last picture....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> That's too cute...I won't take it if you won't take it! BACK OFF IT'S MY BONE!!
> 
> I wonder what really went on after the last picture....


LOL! The bone was removed once they would not listen to me and they got pillow time for about 15 minutes. Then we tried again, no snarling so they got to share the bone......after I broke it in half of course!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> HA!! You always have the cutest pics and story lines. Boy would Penny & Maggie love to play with your two.


I bet they would have a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Awww man, that cracked me up!! I like to scroll down one pic at a time to fully take in the pic and caption and I was shocked to see the lips starting to curl, and on both of them no less! I love the last one! Looks like you got in there just in time!! I have some videos of my kids like that where some sort of fight breaks out on film, the camera is suddenly turned off, and then suddenly turns on with everything fine again!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

That is so cute!!! How did you make them show their teeth like that?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

jcasks said:


> That is so cute!!! How did you make them show their teeth like that?


LOL! I had NOTHING to do with that! They came up with the snarl ALL on their own!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done!

That made my day too!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue recognizes those curled lips! Oakly has been know to do that when there is a high value toy or treat nearby. Sound like you handled it the same way I would have.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some funny pictures and captions. That Jules just cracks me up, he looks like he trying really hard to look tough to Jazz.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I enjoy your story lines!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute pictures!! 
Even though your two snarled they did not get out of control. I am not sure I could try and 1 bone - 2 dog pictures with my guys..... to risky. I am glad after pilllow time they seem to listen and not repeat the snarling.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

too funny!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those pictures are priceless! The snarling ones cracked me up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jazz and Jules*

Jazz and Jules:

Your dogs are beautiful and your captions are very humorous!!

I love the SNARLING PICTURE!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

<LOL> Loved the captions and the pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, too funny, great captions on the pics


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Storyline of the day by a mile! That was absolutely hilarious. Great shots.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Beautiful!!! Love it! Love it! Brilliant!


----------



## doglover08 (Apr 19, 2008)

great pic and glad to hear that they shared a bone in the end. lol


----------



## KatieBug (Apr 21, 2008)

Aw, you two....you crack me up! After meeting Jules and Jazz I just can't imagine either of them anything but happy go lucky!!! lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just saw this...Fantastic Pic's...but those Golden Faces!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, you're pictures and captures allways make me laugh.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's an oldie but goodie  I love the snarles..."Martha" LOL


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I was happy to see new pictures from Jazz & Jules but then saw it was old. But it's still a goodie! I could use some new pics of them pleeeeaseee!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

HAHAHA... I see those looks often in our home!!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

lol..love the pix and captions..way too funny...what a way to end the night..err...morning...anyways, gotta hit the sack with a smile on my face remembering these pix...LOL...tnx for sharing....nyt...


----------

